# need id on old cichlid



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

WEll, the past year i've been really getting into cichlids for some reason and my earlier buys was this cichlid: 










THis pic is from like a couple of months ago when I first got it from walmart. THe fins are now healed and it has a very nice blue coloration. But I have no clue what it is..it's looks like 50 different types of cichlids.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about your local walmart ... I know mine doesn't get peaco_cks in that often if ever but I'd say it's a peaco_ck. really need a better pic and a few more months of coloration to get a good guess as to which variaty. As it sits I'd say a juvi red shoulder or similar but still a little small to tell yet. How "old" is this cichlid?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

From Wal-mart, it is likely a hybrid.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Most likely a hybrid Aulonocara or Pea****..
if it doesn't have a scientific name associated with it, might as well call it a hybrid..
As aulonocara will cross breed among the Various species so readily the chances of WalMArt carrying any true species is slim to none....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm... thanks. I'll try getting another pic, it's pretty hard because it never sits still. I've had it about a half a year I think. It was pretty big when I got it, i'm guessing it's close to fully grown by now, keyword on guessing. It gets little growth spurts but lately it's stopped.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

its still a nice fish, hybrid or not..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you nailed it with your first assumption, its 50 different fish. it is a good looking fish though. no matter what it is. too many people get caught up in what a fish is, as long as your not trying to breed and sell it, and you think that fish is pretty, thats all that matters, people keep fish to keep them happy. so... your doing great.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats a sweet fish, no matter what.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, I have a new pic but it's on the computer at my actual house lol (at my cousins). I'll try to get it up soon. Theres a new one in my link in my sig though.

I love this fish but ya know, I was just wondering what the heck it even is. Everytime I found a fish I thought it was I noticed something different between the two. FInally I just gave up on it and tried asking you guys hehehhe


----------

